# THE DANIEL FAST



## BDAWG (Jan 11, 2007)

We as a church are starting the Daniel Fast starting Sunday! Was wondering if anyone knew of some good recipes for the fast. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Snippygrunt (Jan 11, 2007)

I thought you did not eat on a fast.  So if fasting is not eating why do you need recipes?


----------



## Eshad (Jan 11, 2007)

Snippygrunt said:


> I thought you did not eat on a fast.  So if fasting is not eating why do you need recipes?



That is what I was thinking.  Haven't heard of this before, what is it?


----------



## BDAWG (Jan 11, 2007)

This will help you!

http://ww2.daystar.com/Daystar/Prayer/Daniel+Fast_landing.htm


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 11, 2007)

a fast can be abstaining from anything that gets between you and GOD. i have heard of folks fasting from meat, t.v., intimate time, etc. the fast is not just about food although that is probably the most popular.


----------



## Slayer (Jan 11, 2007)

Our Church started our 21 day Daniel Fast this past Monday.....


GUIDELINES FOR DANIEL FAST
(Foods We May Eat) 

Whole Grains: Brown Rice, Oats, Barley 

Legumes: Dried Beans, Pinto Beans, Split Peas, Lentils, Black Eyed Peas 

Fruits: Apples, Apricots, Bananas, Blackberries, Blueberries, Boysenberries, Cantelope, Cherries, Cranberries, Oats, Figs, Grapefruit, Grapes, Guava, Honeydew Melon, Kiwi, Lemons, Limes, Mangoes, Nectarines, Papayas, Peaches, Pears, Pineapples, Plums, Prunes, Raisins, Rasberries, Strawberries, Tangeloes, Tangerines, Watermelon 

Vegetables: Artichokes, Asparagus, Beets, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Cabbage, Carrots, Cauliflower, Celery, Chili Peppers, Corn, Cucumbers, Eggplant, Garlic, Gingerroot, Kale, Leeks, Lettuce, Mushrooms, Mustard Greens, Okra, Onions, Parsley, Potatoes, Radishes, Rutabagas, Scallions, Spinach, Sprouts, Squashes, Sweet Potatoes, Tomatoes, Turnips, Watercress, Yams, Zucchini 

Seeds, Nuts, Sprouts 

Liquids: Spring Water, Distilled Water, 100% All-Natural Fruit Juices, 100% All Natural Vegetable Juices 

(Foods to Avoid) 

Meat 
White Rice
Fried Foods 
Caffeine
Carbonated Beverages
Foods Containing Preservatives or Additives
Refined Sugar
Sugar Substitutes
White Flour and All Products Using It 
Margarine, Shortening, High Fat Products


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan even if you're an atheist!! 

I think I might try that diet...I'm a fat Christian!!! 

Dan


----------



## Gajbird (Jan 11, 2007)

*Daniel fast*

This fast is just what it says. Daniel fasted this way for 21 days  or three weeks Which ever way you r bible says it. 

 I am not a big fan of partial fast but this is a legitimate fast.IMO
I saw where Jenzen Franklin's church does a total fast for three days and then the Daniel fast for 18 more.

This is a corporate fast which I think is awesome.

When I fast it is usually a very private matter and a total fast for 3 or so days. I do however like the idea of churches coming together in one accord to fast.

God Bless, 
Jay


----------



## BDAWG (Jan 11, 2007)

I know most of us on here are far from being vegitarians    But if anybody know's any good recipes for that kind of stuff please let me know! This will be our first time fasting food,my wife and I.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 13, 2007)

Gajbird said:


> This fast is just what it says. Daniel fasted this way for 21 days  or three weeks Which ever way you r bible says it.
> 
> I am not a big fan of partial fast but this is a legitimate fast.IMO
> I saw where Jenzen Franklin's church does a total fast for three days and then the Daniel fast for 18 more.
> ...



I agree


----------

